# R35 Group Performance Driver 'Track' Day - Saturday 28th July 2012



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Following the numerous successful group training days for the Register & R35 owners held in previous years, the next Performance Driver 'Track' Day for the GTR Register in 2012 will run on Saturday 28th July 2012. 

The previous group training events that have taken place were hugely enjoyed by all R35 owners that participated. 

The day will be for a group of 6. Arrival time will be 08:15 with finish time 16:30 hours. 

Here's the overview:

----------------

An action-packed day run by CAT Driver Training Ltd at Millbrook Proving Ground.

CAT Driver Training is run by Colin and Jo Hoad. Colin used to work for a leading motor manufacturer in the UK as a Vehicle Evaluator and Driver Trainer and has gained extensive experience and qualifications in driver instruction. This includes being certificated to instruct at Millbrook. His life has been spent working with his passion: motor cars - from racing minis to the race preparation of performance cars. He has much experience of vehicles on both road and track and brings a very different approach to driver enjoyment. 

Over 100 R35 owners and their cars have passed through the Millbrook gates either on a 1-2-1 basis or enjoying this group format. 

The day is a fast moving experience for 6 owners and their cars to introduce the secrets of performance driving. It is designed to be informative, exciting and fun. The group size is purposefully kept small so that the maximum can be obtained from the day in a highly personalised environment.

There is access to the 5 unique circuits at the renowned Millbrook Proving Ground, a venue that is not normally accessible for 'track days' and the general public.

Activities designed for the different circuits are:

Learn threshold braking from 100+mph on the Mile Straight

High speed driving, potentially to the maximum of your car, on the banked circuit of the High Speed Circuit

Drive the demanding Alpine Route circuit with its hills, and variety of corners from hairpins to long and sweeping

Take on the tight, twisty and challenging Handling Circuit

Put a car through its paces on the open spaces of the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron
An instructor will accompany you on all the circuits, and the objective is to teach you how to get the best from your car and develop your performance driving skills in a controlled environment and at a pace you are comfortable with.

Short presentations in vehicle dynamics will help you to understand the relationship between driver input and vehicle balance and control. From this comes the appreciation of how to safely drive your vehicle at grip limit within the controlled confines of a track environment.

At the end of the day, your new found skills can be put to the test in a timed shoot out around a gymkhana-style course laid out on the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron. This will be conducted in one of CAT Driver Training's track prepared cars (normally a Caterham 7, but can be a Monaro or Subaru Impreza). 

Included in the day are:

Professional in car tuition

Access to 5 unique circuits at Millbrook Proving Ground

Lunch and refreshments during the day

Timed end of day shoot out in one of CAT's track prepared cars

Full emergency services on hand all day

1 hour 40 minutes driving time with your personal instructor

Pricing is as follows: 
3 participating members = £425 pp 
4 participating members = £399 pp 
6 participating members = £370 pp

Performance Driver 'Track' Day Schedule

08:30-09:15 Coffee, Introduction, Licence Check, Scrutineering, Safety Briefing & Objectives of the Day
09:15-09:20 Drive to Circuits
09:20-10:15 Mile Straight
10:15-11:30 High Speed Circuit
11:30-13:00 Handling Circuit
13:00-13:45 Lunch
13:45-15:00 Alpine Route
15:00-15:30 Understeer/Oversteer
15:30-16:15 Gymkhana timed Shoot Out on the Steering Pad/Mile Straight Apron
16:20 Presentation & Debrief
Any Questions
End

Timings & Circuit order may be subject to change on the day depending on circuit activity

Note on noise limits ... to quote me "there is no limit unless you are a Le Mans Prototype or an F1 car". If anyone thinks they can compete at that level on noise, be sure to mention it when booking!

Payment will need to be paid in full by 31st May 2012 directly to CAT at the very latest (Payment can be made by bank transfer, cheque or debit and credit cards. The latter attract merchant fees of 3% of the value). A non-refundable deposit of £200 should be made now to reserve your place with the balance paid by the end of May. Note: this day is for a maximum of six people. 

First six reserves that do not get a place this time will get first refusal on the next Millbrook event possibly in August/September 2012. Other reserves will be contacted about future events as they are planned. 

If you need convincing about the quality of this event, have a look through the feedback from prior Millbrook GTROC Performance Driver 'Track' Day events ...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154557-r3...-2011-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154556-r...ack-day-saturday-17th-september-2011-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/147369-r3...-2011-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/133259-r...ver-track-day-saturday-15th-may-2010-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131169-r3...-2010-a-2.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/129881-r3...-2010-a-5.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118999-r...driver-track-day-12th-september-2009-a-6.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/70790-dri...ng-ground.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/90999-mil...-24th-may.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/80168-gtr...n-7th-oct.html
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113171-su...track-day.html

Note that if we get enough reserves to put on another event before that potentially planned for later in the year we'll look at holding another course earlier, so even though the list might be full please do shout if you are interested!

1. grahamc
2. Anders_R35
3. Austin
4. Henry 145
5. thunderball - FULLY PAID
6.

Potential Reserves
1.
2.
3.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Im in


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

grahamc said:


> Im in


:thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

....Jo, just edited my mispost - got the wrong thread, it was the cornering mastercalss I was after - sorry!
Mick


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

You have a PM.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

MiGTR said:


> You have a PM.


Reply will be on its way shortly 

Jo


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Much obliged.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> I'm in


:thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I can make this one


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> I can make this one


:clap:

Between this and the 29th July event, think you peeps are going to beat all records for take up :bowdown1:

Jo


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Jo - emailed you direct as well, I confirm my place.

David


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

thunderball said:


> Jo - emailed you direct as well, I confirm my place.
> 
> David




Jo


----------



## Audio Addict (Jan 4, 2012)

Is it the 14th or the 28th?

If its the 14th then I'm in


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Audio Addict said:


> Is it the 14th or the 28th?
> 
> If its the 14th then I'm in


Def 28th July.

Jo


----------



## Audio Addict (Jan 4, 2012)

CATDT said:


> Def 28th July.
> 
> Jo


Damn I'm on holiday then :bawling:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Audio Addict said:


> Damn I'm on holiday then :bawling:


Sorry ... Could you say you were popping out to the shops 

Jo


----------



## Audio Addict (Jan 4, 2012)

CATDT said:


> Sorry ... Could you say you were popping out to the shops
> 
> Jo


Lol not sure I would get away with that from Greece


----------



## Audio Addict (Jan 4, 2012)

Are there going to be any more dates?


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Audio Addict said:


> Are there going to be any more dates?


Yes it's likely though for September time, unless there is more demand and people are able to make a weekday. 

Thunderball, thanks for your £££'s - all safely received 

1 place remains available for this event.

I'm out for most of today but will be back this evening and catch up with activity then.

Jo


----------



## Audio Addict (Jan 4, 2012)

CATDT said:


> Yes it's likely though for September time, unless there is more demand and people are able to make a weekday.


Cool hopefully they'll be a date I can make it too, I can make week day events :thumbsup:

Cheers

J-P


----------



## SnAzBaZ (Mar 3, 2012)

CATDT said:


> Yes it's likely though for September time, unless there is more demand and people are able to make a weekday.
> 
> Thunderball, thanks for your £££'s - all safely received
> 
> ...


Hi Jo,

I have a colleague who is very interested in doing one of these days, so I'll send you their details and payment tomorrow if that's OK?

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Austin - Thank you for your payment :squintdan

1. grahamc
2. Anders_R35
3. Austin - FULLY PAID
4. Henry 145
5. thunderball - FULLY PAID
6. Kevin T - FULLY PAID

Potential Reserves
1.
2.
3.

SnAzBaZ - look forward to hearing from you 

Jo


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry, but since this event is more than 4 months away and the deposit is non refundable, I will not be able to attend. Its very close to when we are considering a holiday...


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

grahamc fully understand - thanks for advising now - places are limited and these group events are very popular. 1-2-1's take place all year round but there's only about 4-5 group events for each forum we work with. 

There is now one place available. 

1. Anders_R35
2. Austin - FULLY PAID
3. Henry 145
4. thunderball - FULLY PAID
5. Kevin T - FULLY PAID
6.

Potential Reserves
1.
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Anders, thanks for your deposit :clap: 

1. Anders_R35 - DEPOSIT PAID
2. Austin - FULLY PAID
3. Henry 145
4. thunderball - FULLY PAID
5. Kevin T - FULLY PAID
6.

Potential Reserves
1.
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Add me in please!


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Duly added  PM on its way :thumbsup:

1. Anders_R35 - DEPOSIT PAID
2. Austin - FULLY PAID
3. Henry 145
4. thunderball - FULLY PAID
5. Kevin T - FULLY PAID
6. willgts

Potential Reserves
1.
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Also interested in taking part in one of these events, please add me to the reserves list


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

You're at position #1 on the Reserves Cheesy 

1. Anders_R35 - DEPOSIT PAID
2. Austin - FULLY PAID
3. Henry 145
4. thunderball - FULLY PAID
5. Kevin T - FULLY PAID
6. willgts

Potential Reserves
1. Cheesyslug
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Last call to Henry145 & willgts - please respond to my PM/email/texts. Your places will be released unless I hear from you please.

Thanks
Jo


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Both places now taken and paid for. Confirmation packs will be out in the post this week to you. Any questions let me know. 

1. Anders_R35 - DEPOSIT PAID
2. Austin - FULLY PAID
3. Tony2759 - FULLY PAID
4. thunderball - FULLY PAID
5. Kevin T - FULLY PAID
6. Verinder1984 - FULLY PAID

Potential Reserves
1. Cheesyslug
2.
3.

Jo


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Chaps,

what the deal with insurance for this day? 
where do I get it from and how much does it cost?

Never been to one of these event before

V


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Verinder1984 said:


> Chaps,
> 
> what the deal with insurance for this day?
> where do I get it from and how much does it cost?
> ...


Here's the info from our website under the FAQ section:

_Due to the nature of the Millbrook Proving Ground – a motor industry testing facility – there is no insurance provided on circuit and you will need to sign a Disclaimer acknowledging this is the situation. Competition Car Insurance (previously known as Eger Lawson) who are part of Towergate will provide insurance cover for the trainees vehicle on our training days at Millbrook if you feel this will give you peace of mind, but each quote is based on the persons own circumstances and most importantly the value of your car. For a quote you need to state that you are attending a CAT Driver Training day and reinforce that it is one to one instruction on circuit. They suggested that this key fact will generally reduce the quote by up to a half. The telephone number to call is 0844 892 1966. Please then ask for the Track Day / Event Department.

Once you have completed your training, CCI offer a discount for your annual insurance policy, dependent on the car and your age. Please speak with CCI for further information._

I'm sure many on here can comment on their thoughts on whether they felt it was necessary and/or did/didn't take out insurance. 

Jo


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Verinder1984 said:


> Chaps,
> 
> what the deal with insurance for this day?
> where do I get it from and how much does it cost?
> ...


Verinder, i have done a few of these and you are in very capable hands. You will only get pushed upto your ability. There will only be you and your car doing each discipline so no need to worry about other cars unlike trackdays.

Personally i've never took it out for one of these but understand the need for piece of mind.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Morning!

What an R35 weekend :squintdan Great to meet you all on Saturday & I trust those that didn't stay had an enjoyable safe journey home.

Congratulations to the winners:

Driver of the Day = Austin
End of Day Gymkhana = Verinder1984
Slidey Choc = AndersR35

The CAT team greatly enjoyed your company and your enthusiasm. Thank you for your much valued support :thumbsup:

Jo


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Just a quick message to thank Jo for looking after us, Colin for his technical expertise and Paul for his great tuition and patience. I learned so much but still have so much to learn. 
The threshold braking from 100mph was superb and just shows how quickly these cars can come to a stop. As a novice I found the Alpine and Handling circuits quite challenging initially but with Paul's encouragemenmt and tuition I steadily improved throughout the day and understood a lot more about what the car was doing which increased my confidence. 
Good to meet Anders again and to meet Tony2759, Thunderball, Kevin T and Verinder1984.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Many thanks to the CAT team - thoroughly enjoyed the day, the tuition, your company and meeting fellow GTROC members. First class coaching, never rushed and always happy to talk through every aspect until you have fully digested the tuition, and what a great facility Millbrook is. Thoroughly recommended to GTR drivers (or any drivers), I will be back for more focused training with CAT soon.

And that braking from 100mph seems to have sorted my spongy brakes too!:thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*Thanks to the Team at CAT*

Quick thanks to the CAT team - exceeded my expectations. I would recommend this to any one. I have never tracked a car but this driver training was the best way to get involved in a safe environment.

*JUST GO AND DO IT! *I loved it so much, Im getting a few of my close friends and family together and might take them out to experience CAT - Jo expect a call from me soon to discuss 

The training was amazing and without giving too much away I'm much more confident on the roads now I understand the dynamics of the car and implications of my steering, braking and throttle control (during different situations).

Very happy customer - Verin


Nice chatting to Tony2759, Thunderball, Anders, Kevin T & Austin - I'v signed up to the GT academy track car at silverstone - anyone of you guys interested in joining?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks to the CAT team, especially Paul who was a great instructor. I've learned to be smoother in the corners and I will repeat 'unwind' in my head next time I'm on track 

I'd also like to thank my car which exceeded all expectations as usual. I've booked in for a post track inspection on Sat as the drifting with traction off will be recorded on the Black box. 

Anders


----------

